# Building computer on newegg...



## f0rce (Aug 23, 2008)

So i built this computer on newegg and im looking for some criticism since this is my first attempt to make it on my own. Just looking for someone to look at the specs. Any help is much appreciated and i thank everyone who has helpful posts.

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE Model DH-20A4P-08 - Retail 

Seagate ST3640323AS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

MSI R4850-512M Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
TWO OF THEM

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF - Retail 

AMD Phenom 9950 BLACK EDITION 2.6GHz Socket AM2+ 140W Quad-Core Processor Model HD995ZFAGHBOX - Retail 

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit English for System Builders 1pk DSP OEI DVD

Thermaltake CL-P0401 110mm Full-Range Fan CPU Cooler - Retail 

Antec Twelve Hundred Black ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 

Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V NVIDIA SLI Ready ATI CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

1. I am not sure that you need 1000W. Probably a 750W solution would suffice for plenty of time. Unless you plan on triple/quad crossfire...I am not sure in that case.
As usual make sure the brand is reputable like corsair or seasonic or PC Power and Cooling...
Example: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V NVIDIA SLI Ready ATI CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

2. You seem to be planning on overclocking so why not use this as a cooler instead?
XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler
It is a very good cooler, for what I have read, and it is much better priced.

3. Why not use this processor if you're planning on overclocking? Even if you're not, there's only a 100Mhz difference per core.
AMD Phenom 9850 BLACK EDITION 2.5GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 2MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ (Could save some money there too)

4. The mobo has 4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16--are you planning on having 4 video cards eventually? Seems like an overkill. If you want to have a multiple video card seems like 2 ports would be enough. Or if you're not planning at all then it is a waste.
This is a dual PCI-e solution - MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI ATX AMD Motherboard
Or if you're not planning on crossfire then - GIGABYTE GA-MA770-DS3 AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX All Solid Capacitor AMD Motherboard (I have this one and no problems so far)

Hope that helps.


----------



## f0rce (Aug 23, 2008)

It does quite a bit thanks. Although after hearing about the Nehalem Bloomfield processors coming out i think im going to learn more about them before i go spending my earnings so may just take another route. Right now this is my base computer.

And the 1000 wat power supply came as a great deal with the case on new egg. Only 300$ for power supply and case.
As for the cpu cooler i will look more into the one that you suggested it has good ratings on newegg.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

definitely Nehalem sounds promising...good luck!


----------



## f0rce (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks


----------

